# Soo In Love With This!



## Sar (Mar 21, 2006)

I am in love with this coat,its by roacwear and cost around 90 pounds ...uk money? which is fair enough but i can only find it on american sites which would cost quite alot more money for shipping which i dont have =(  i get it's probably because rocawear is an american company. I was just wondering has anyone seen any coats like this one (any colour just the half faux fur and half material style) anywhere on uk or american sites atall? or seen the same jacket on an english site? I have looked but cant seem to find any, thank u soo much in advance if any1 finds 1!! xxx


----------



## Princess_Mai (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 
_I am in love with this coat,its by roacwear and cost around 90 pounds ...uk money? which is fair enough but i can only find it on american sites which would cost quite alot more money for shipping which i dont have =(  i get it's probably because rocawear is an american company. I was just wondering has anyone seen any coats like this one (any colour just the half faux fur and half material style) anywhere on uk or american sites atall? or seen the same jacket on an english site? I have looked but cant seem to find any, thank u soo much in advance if any1 finds 1!! xxx




_

 
I have a VERY (almost the same) jacket from a brand from CASTRO. You can find it in Israel, Russia, Germany and somewhere else I think...
It costed me 500shekels, which in English money is £70
The fur (fake) looks a lot nicer on mine!


----------



## Sar (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princess_Mai* 
_I have a VERY (almost the same) jacket from a brand from CASTRO. You can find it in Israel, Russia, Germany and somewhere else I think...
It costed me 500shekels, which in English money is £70
The fur (fake) looks a lot nicer on mine!_

 
Thanks for replying, i searched up that company but they didnt seem to have like a proper website but aload of articles came up like 

"Animal rights activists in Israel were a bit surprised to learn that, after a short, low-key, no-budget three weeks campaign, they managed to get one of Israel’s leading fashion chains to stop selling furs. "

u sure its fake fur?> xx


----------



## Princess_Mai (Mar 23, 2006)

They had lots of trouble because they were selling real fur coats and all that jazz. Anyhow, I bought this one after they stopped selling real fur. I am sure it is fake fur as it does not look or feel like real one!

The website is www.castro.co.il

They have a new collection in!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 23, 2006)

OMG! Thats one gorgeous jacket... I must have it... if only they were available in Australia...


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 23, 2006)

very cute


----------



## 2_pink (Mar 24, 2006)

That is pretty cute


----------



## burnthemaps (Mar 24, 2006)

I can't say that I'm a fan of the jacket but I know that Rocawear stuff sometimes turns up in TK Maxx in the UK, so you could keep an eye out for it there.


----------

